# General > Upcoming Events >  Restoration of Old Golden Hills hut

## Owhaoko

Owhaoko B&D Trust now have plans to start restoring the old Golden Hills hut.   

We have a volunteer builder/fellow hunter who wants to start work on the foundation "My intention is to jack up the hut and replace the rotten piles with a new treated timber pile foundation then lower the hut onto a solid level base then replace the rotten or missing bottom framing , we will have to excavate soil on the outside of the hut first for this to be done."

We are putting the call out for other volunteers who would like a free fly in (to the Golden Hills block)  in lieu of assisting with the build.  Work may not be until Dec if the block isnt free in Nov.  

Restoration will be ongoing for a while, so if you have any interest, please email Doug on office.dgartner@gmail.com

----------

